# Leak from shower



## Puddy (Jul 9, 2008)

When cleaning the shower after our holiday I've just noticed some water leaking out from under the bathroom floor in our 06 Swift Kontiki Vogue - not sure where the water is coming from but can you advise on how we can find out and remedy same? Also our fridge does not appear to be working on 12V - think it may be a fuse but where is this located? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Puddy,
We will look into this and get back to you soon,
Thanks
Andy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello, I am not familiar with your van or the shower but we have had two with leaks so maybe I can give general help. 

Our first leaky shower. We had a tiny crack in the bottom of the depression in which the door runs. I had looked and looked for the leak but did not find it till I had the base taken out for inspection, even then the technician inspected the base and pronounced it ok. When putting it back in he felt what he thought might be a flaw with his finger nail. He took it out again for a look and sure enough there was a tiny crack which we then discovered opened up when we stood in the shower. 

The second time we had tiny cracks (which looked for all the world like a few hairs) round the drain holes. 

In both cases a smear of sikaflex worked as a temporary repair. 

During the investigation of these problems I also realised that there is potential for leaks behind the shower where the tap is and underneath if the drains are not fully tightened with the parts and gaskets well aligned. Also the drain pipes need to be well connected to the out let fittings which is hard to do if corrugated pipe has been used, I used instant gasket on these fittings.

Hope that is of some help, Alan.


----------

